# Childrens show in a shopping centre.



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

While shopping with the family over the weekend we passed a stageshow that was being put on at a local shopping centre to entertain children. As usual the first thing I looked at was the P.A rig. It was nice, at each side of the stage sat a duel 15" + horn array and on the stage was a single 15" wedge. At the mixing console there was a nice little rack loaded with amps and goodies. It would seem a good setup, except for the fact that the furtherest seat from the stage was less than 15M (I would have guessed it was about 8 metres) and there was only seating for about 20. I can't help but wonder what SPL the show needs before 5 year olds get the most out of it?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Childrens show in a shoping centre.*

 Well, in-door shopping centers are noisy; outdoor ones can be, too, and sound doesn’t carry as well outdoors. So I imagine _some_ reinforcement was necessary, even if their system sounds like it was a bit overkill. You didn’t mention if the performers were children or adults – I’ve worked with children a lot, and most of them don’t speak up very well on a stage!

Dual 15” cabinets on a stage are good for getting the horn up high enough so that everyone can hear it well – although they could accomplish the same thing with single 15s on stands. Just don’t tell me they had a 54-channel console! 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Childrens show in a shoping centre.*



> Just don’t tell me they had a 54-channel console!


No, it was a modest 24 ch. console (or give or take a few ch.). The shopping centre is small and not very noisy, Performers are adults and the whole act is indoors. I just found the whole thing ammusing simply because for that area a pair of 12's on stands would easily suffice.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Childrens show in a shoping centre.*

Yeah, but there’s nothing impressive about that! Half the fun of a gig like that is people “discretely” hanging around, eyes wide, checking out all the cool gear and what you’re doing. :laugh: 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Childrens show in a shoping centre.*

Like me :bigsmile: , So the more knobs, dials, flashing lights and big speakers you have the more professional you are? sounds about right to me. :nerd:


----------

